# Eggbound kribensis



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

My krib has been eggbound for a couple weeks, at least I think that's what's wrong with her. I've had the pair for months, and they have been showing breeding colors for months. She usually would stay in the cave, and he would guard it. Now, she always stays in the cave. She swims at the top of the cave (a terra cotta pot with an entrance knocked out of the side), usually sideways or nose-down. Her body looks slightly contorted, and she is obviously stressed. Someone suggested that perhaps she might be holding her eggs from stress (because she was in a somewhat overstocked tank and all the fish swimming around might have stressed her) so I moved her (and her mate of course) to a 10 G and made it as like the tank she was in before as I could. That was over a week ago and she hasn't improved any yet that I can tell. I put some epsom salt in the water when I set the tank up. The tank is well filtered with some plants and sand substrate. Params are fine. I did an instant cycle by switching a filter and some plants from an already cycled tank to the 10 G. Do any of y'all have any advice on how to help her? Is there anything I can do to make her less stressed or "cure" her from being eggbound? Thanks in advance!

FWIW I have been feeding her frozen foods mainly, with some live, flake, or pellet foods every once in a while.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Poor thing  Epsom salts is a good start keep that going. Also try purging (starving) them for 24 to 48 hours then feed nothing but spirulina for a day. Slowly raise the temp to 85. Turn the tank lights off, turn her pot on its side, so she can still use it, but you can see her more easily. And keep activity around her tank to bare minimum. I have had to rub/milk eggs from fish before, but if you aren't careful and not sure of what your doing you can injure them greatly.
Good luck, SueM


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks Sue. She's still eggbound. Unfortunately I don't have a heater in there for her yet, and I didn't turn the pot on it's side because when I did she came out. Her body is still contorted. She always stays near the very top of the pot, and when she gets out of the pot she goes to the top of the water. Seems to me like she might have some kind of swim bladder problem also. I haven't seen her eat at all yet, but she must be getting some food since she'd still alive. What kind of spirulina should I feed her? I don't think I've ever seen it in stores. Also, activity around her tank is a bare minimum since the tank is in a spare room. Does anybody have any more advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Just another update. She's still hangin' in there, but not doing any better at all. It almost looks like there is air trapped under her skin in her stomach area.


----------

